# Kurzer Oberkörper und lange Beine - welchen Rahmen?



## wassdscho (8. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Nachdem ich nun schon einige Monate hier im Forum mitlese, muss ich mich nun auch mal selbst zu Wort melden.

Ich weiß, diese Größendiskussionen nerven vielleicht ein bisschen, sind aber gerade im Canyon-Forum auch verständlich, da eine Probefahrt für die meisten schwierig sein dürfte.

Hatte mir ein XC6 in Größe L bestellt, und eben dieses steht inzwischen auch bei mir zuhause (ich Glücklicher, ich weiß). Das Problem sind meine im Vergleich zur Körpergröße sehr langen Beine, so dass ich wegen der Rahmengröße unsicher bin, und genau zu diesem Problem suche ich, wie auch ein paar wenige andere, eine Lösung.

Rookie 2005 hat hierzu vor gut einem Jahr schon einmal eine Diskussion begonnen, die für alle Gößensuchenden interessant sein dürfte:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=147462&page=1&pp=25

Ich selbst bin 1,87m groß, bei einer Schrittlänge von 93 cm.
Aufgrund meiner Körpergröße, und des ja zusätzlich eher kurzen Oberkörpers, habe ich mich bei der Bestellung für die Rahmengröße L entschieden, mit der Überlegung, die Sattelstützenhöhe verändern zu können, die Oberrohrlänge aber nicht. Von der Länge des Rahmens würde ich, nachdem ich das Rad habe, auch immer noch zu L tendieren.
Allerdings muss ich die standardmäßig verbaute Sattelstütze bis zum max. ausziehen (oder besser sogar noch einen halben cm mehr).

Mehrere Mitarbeiter von Canyon haben mir inzwischen bestätigt, dass meine Körpergröße zwar eher nach Rahmengröße L verlangt, mit meiner Schrittlänge aber, nach deren Berechnungen, ausschließlich, und zwar genau ab 93 cm Schrittlänge, oder mehr, ein XL Rahmen möglich wäre (zwischen 88 und 92 cm liegt der sowohl-als-auch-Bereich).

Natürlich bekomme ich mit langen Beinen auch zwangsläufig das Problem einer sehr großen Sattelüberhöhung, die beim XL Rahmen aber nur knapp 1cm geringer ist (1cm längeres Steuerrohr) - nachdem ich ohnehin einen anderen (höheren) Vorbau brauche für mich nicht unbedingt ein ausschlaggebendes Argument für den XL-Rahmen, oder doch?

Nun stellt sich natürlich die Frage: L (behalten) oder XL (jeweils mit stärker geneigtem Vorbau oder auch VRO).

Macht es Sinn, den L-Rahmen zu behalten (+ anderen Vorbau und evtl. längere Sattelstütze)? -> Wendigerer Rahmen, Rahmen-(Oberrohr-)länge passt, aber Sattel unnatürlich weit raus (sieht wirklich seltsam aus).
Oder besser größeren Rahmen? -> sieht wie ein Fahrrad aus, Sattelüberhöhung von Anfang an etwas geringer, aber Oberrohr höher (und damit ziemlich nahe an den empfindlichen Körperstellen), und Rahmen vielleicht doch zu groß lang. Bin ja "nur" 187 cm groß, was sollen denn deutlich größere Leute dann noch fahren..

Die übliche Argumentation, wenn man zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen liegt den kleineren für technisch schwierigeres Gelände zu nehmen, weil wendiger, und den größeren, wenn man eher "dahinrollen" möchte ist mir durchaus bekannt.
Mein Problem ist aber, dass ich persönlich mich bei 1,87 m Körpergröße eindeutig für Größe L, und bei 93 cm Schrittlänge eindeutig für XL entscheiden würde. Was ist wichtiger: Beine oder Oberkörper?!

Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere da draußen Erfahrungen oder selbst ähnliche Körpermaße und auch gleich noch gute Tips.

Danke schon mal für's bis hierher durchlesen, und im Voraus für eure Kommentare,

wassdscho


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. März 2006)

Ich würde auch ein L wählen.

Meine Daten: 191cm, 91cm SL. Mein Bike: ES6, Größe L --> passt perfekt! 
Eine etwas stärkere Sattelerhöhung finde ich sowieso angenehm -- erleichtert steile Auffahrten. Bergab freut man sich über den etwas kompakteren Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. März 2006)

201/99 und ein XL = Oberrohr nach vorn zu lang (Sitzwinkel für mich zu steil), Offsetstütze (FSA) drangebaut - geht so (Vorbau müsste kürzer). Sattelstütze nicht arg weit draussen, noch so 2 cm bis max.

Vielleicht sind ja meine Oberschenkel zu lang im Verhältnis zu den Unterschenkeln...


----------



## ArminZ (9. März 2006)

Hallo,

bin 189 und habe ähnliche Schrittlänge (leider genaues Maß vergessen). Bin mit meinem XC4 2004 in L sehr zufrieden, würde aber auch noch einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau und oder einen Lenker mit höherem Rise bevorzugen (oder VRO). Habe mal auf einem 2004er Es in XL gesessen. Oh mann war das eine riesen Kiste. Man sollte bei allem auch die Armlänge beachten. Es gab da mal in der Mountainbike ein Berechnungsschema, das alle Maße mit in die Berechnung einbezogen hat. (keine Ahnung ob man das noch findet)


----------



## aemkei77 (9. März 2006)

hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=199906


----------



## Gunnar (9. März 2006)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> 201/99 und ein XL = Oberrohr nach vorn zu lang (Sitzwinkel für mich zu steil)



Verstehe ich Dich richtig, dass Du steilen Sitzwinkel mit aufrechtem Sitzen meinst und Dir das nicht passt, weil Du aufgrund des langen Oberrohrs nicht an den Lenker kommst?
Oder anders gefragt - wenn ich bei 1,93cm und 93cm aufrecht sitzen möchte, mir der XL-Rahmen entgegen kommt, vorausgesetzt, dass ich an den Lenker komme (z.b. durch steileren und kürzeren Vorbau oder VRO=?


----------



## Rookie 2005 (12. März 2006)

Hi ihr lieben Leut!
hey kaum schaut man nach langer Zeit mal wieder vorbei, trifft man einen Leidensgenossen. Bist ja ein anatomischer Zwilling, wassdscho.  

Zur Verringerung der Sattelüberhöhung kann ich dir folgende Kombination raten:

* Vorbau: Syntace VRO,  die 20 Grad Variante (altern. gibt es noch eine extremere 35 Grad-Vers., siehe dazu auch 1. Link)
* Lenker: Syntace Ecoriser oder Riserbar (beide passen zum VRO)
(durch den Rise werden noch mal ca. 13mm an Höhe  gewonnen  + die 12 Grad-Kröpfung , die dir sprichwörtl. entgegenkommt. Der Lenker wird ja in einer Flucht zu deinen Armen montiert (von der Seite betrachtet  sollten das ca. 45 Grad sein)
* Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite in 420mm Länge (Ein Hammer Teil, so was von toll verarbeitet, vertauenserweckend stabil und dennoch leicht)
Wassdscho, ist in deinem Rad den nicht die lange 420mm-Version verbaut? Man könnte meinen, das das zum Canyon-pps-System zählt! Miss mal nach. Falls sie kürzer ist, würde ich Canyon mal zum Tausch gegen eine längere bewegen. So weit ich weiss, sollte die Sattelstütze (herstellerunabhängig) *mind.* so lang sein, dass sie noch etwas tiefer als die Unterkante des Oberrohres reicht.

Durch diese Kombination habe ich die Sattel-Lenkerdiff. von ca. 15 cm auf rund 7cm gebracht. So weit ich das sagen kann (bin leider erst 2x kurze runden gefahren) ist es recht bequem. So sieht es zwar komisch aus, aber ist ja wurscht. 

Nachfolgende Links, könnten dich noch interessieren:

Problem: lange Beine = große Sattel-Lenkerdifferenz! Ideal Lenkerhöhe & Vorbauwinkel? --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=194785

richtige Vorbaulänge --> http://http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=198265

Einfluss Vorbau auf Fahreigenschaften? --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=120411

Länge Thomsen Sattelstütze --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=149704

Gruß an alle 
Stefan


----------

